# 4 wheel Drive Problem



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

With the snow we are starting to get I want to use my four wheel drive when conditions make me do so. The problem is sometimes my four wheel drive wont work when I turn it on. I have a 1998 Mazda B4000 which is just a Ford Ranger with Mazda stickers all over the place. Can any one help me?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> The problem is sometimes my four wheel drive wont work when I turn it on.


Is it electrical or manual? if elec. then possible a short / bad switch. a manual can mean worn parts.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

did a google search for ya
http://nz.answers.yahoo.com/question/in ... 803AAQxHCi


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a '93 Ranger; I am pretty sure the '98 system is totally different, but I had to replace the hubs with manual hubs since the OEM's were made very poorly. On the newer models I think it is more likely to have an electronic connection or motor issue; ask FatBass...


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is sometimes my four wheel drive wont work when I turn it on.
> ...


Its an electric, it has a dial that you twist right or left. I wondering if it might be the switch since sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

take the switch out and check its continuity


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> take the switch out and check its continuity


How do I do that?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

read this

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/homemain ... tytest.php


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

A buddy had a blazer a little older, and he kept having vacuum problems so the hubs wouldn't engage; the newer ones may be different


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just great now my Check Engine Light on guess I got to take it in.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

do you know how to check the codes? if not you can always take it to a Auto Zone and they will read them for FREE!

You might also try locating a service manual on the internet and download it. Or just go and buy a repair manual. how did the switch go?
I found a service manual for the 07 that I have for Free.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

This may be a little late, but I at one time had a 1998 ford ranger. Twice the four wheel drive went out on it. Once one of the automatic hubs broke so they had to replace it. The second time the shift motor went out on it, and when we put a new one on it, it blew the computer that goes to the four wheel drive, so to make a long story short we had to replace that too. It was spendy, but it sure makes it worth it to have four wheel drive.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

98 was an odd year for the B4000, it could have the old ranger vaccuum style hubs or the Kia cam-lok hubs, or no locking hubs at all (axle actuator) either way they are supposed to be automatic.
there is a shift motor on the transfer case that shifts through the ranges for you when you tell it what to do with that fancy knob on the dash :wink: 
If the light "4WD" or "4X4" and or "LOW" come on then the shift motor and switch are likely working and the hubs are the culprit, if the dash lights dont come on then the shift motor is likely the problem.
I would reccomend replacing the factory vacuum hubs with manual hubs (if it has them), they're cheaper, stronger and a helluva lot more reliable, however a tad less convienient.
Warn part number 29071 fits the ranger/explorer style and part number 61572 fits the Kia (mazda) style.
Six states stocks both.
the old ranger style actually fits over the wheels lug studs (between the rotor and wheel)http://warn.iwebcat.com/imgVD/WAR/27782A1-pn29071.pdf

the kia/mazda looks like this:
http://warn.iwebcat.com/imgVD/WAR/60333c0-pn61572.pdf
remeber to check the stupid stuff first like fuses and connections, I've even seen wiring harness completely shreded due to under carriage "obstacles"

If it has an actuator, there is nothing to improve on, they just plain suck :lol: 
let us know how it goes


----------

